# Night Trains



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Once Threatened, Europe’s Night Trains Rebound

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/11/travel/europe-overnight-trains.html?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Deutsche Bahn was losing money on their overnight trains and sold the trackage rights to ÖBB.

The Austrian ÖBB NightJet is very popular and is a money maker for ÖBB.


----------



## Collins77 (Jul 11, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> Deutsche Bahn was losing money on their overnight trains and sold the trackage rights to ÖBB.
> 
> The Austrian ÖBB NightJet is very popular and is a money maker for ÖBB.


Well, I believe the bottom line is always money. I don't believe that the big companies actually do care about the environment. After all the amount Deutche Bahn was losing in three months because of their overnight trains was enough to buy a hotel for sale in Berlin. Therefore it's reasonable for them to use their money in other markets.


----------

